# lily pads



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

last topic i posted hear didnt get to many responses but ill try again. i want a floating plant. im sure there are many kinds of lily pads out there. what are the easyest to care for? and pictures of you own tanks would be helpfull


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nymphaea micrantha is a good one! (First pics--needs higher light)

Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' (2nd pics) is a super easy fast growing lilly


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i like that second one alot man thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll send u a few new plants for shipping plus 2 bucks for my trouble as soon as they propogate again.. lol suckers grow like mad in high light..
Low light they are almost able to be dealt with


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'll send u a few new plants for shipping plus 2 bucks for my trouble as soon as they propogate again.. lol suckers grow like mad in high light..
> Low light they are almost able to be dealt with


really? ll do that! thanks man!


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

you can get red leaved lilly as well, search for red tiger lotus and you should get lots of hits,
i cant remember the proper name at the moment and am at work.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Banana plants, Lotus (green and red), Dwarf Lillies (nymphea stellata), and most Aponegetons will send up floating "water lilly" style leaves in lower light.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have this one. It grew fast and looks great. It already shot up a leaf, but i'm trying to keep it laying low.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

That is Nymphea stellata.


----------

